# question regarding Asus H81m-k Motherboard



## sankar (Sep 7, 2014)

Any one having NIC problem with Asus H81m-k Motherboard please report here.
i am planning to buy one so it will be helpful.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2014)

what problem are you talking about?


----------



## sankar (Sep 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> what problem are you talking about?



i am talking about the onboard ethernet issue.looks like lots of them who brought the motherboard facing some issues with the onboard ethernet.for reference you can check the newegg reviews
Runtime Error


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 9, 2014)

sankar said:


> i am talking about the onboard ethernet issue.looks like lots of them who brought the motherboard facing some issues with the onboard ethernet.for reference you can check the newegg reviews
> Runtime Error





> After a BIOS update and driver update, it looks like the NIC has been stable so far in my testings, ran a simple ping test for about 5 hours and no packets were dropped. Since this appeared to fix the issue I'm still willing to give it 4 eggs but I can't say it inspires a lot of confidence.
> 
> Manufacturer Response:
> 
> ...



bios update and driver update solved the problem , i guess.


----------

